# Can you guys please vote for my pole dancing machinist.



## Mac_NZ (May 20, 2015)

One of my machinists went in a pole dancing competition (wearing clothes, I asked) and she needs votes for the peoples choice awards.

Her name is Asha, and yes she sews up our gear.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/NZ-A...5253997?sk=app_535312783221815&__mref=message

Appreciate any support and then she will stop whinging to me about it...


----------



## digrar (May 20, 2015)

Coming third when I voted, not far off first though.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 20, 2015)

...........................and there's no video of the performance? Pfft, like that's the way to earn a vote...


----------



## AWP (May 20, 2015)

No pictures? None?


----------



## nobodythank you (May 20, 2015)

No but seriously, I don't see anywhere to vote.

More seriously, teh tits...


----------



## Teufel (May 20, 2015)

I think she is doing it wrong


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2015)

I don't see where to vote.  And where's the tits?


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2015)

I see neither tits or a place to vote. Double fail.


----------



## Centermass (May 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> I see neither tits or a place to vote. Double fail.



Well, we all know what you want.....


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Well, we all know what you want.....



There's something very very wrong with you...


----------



## racing_kitty (May 20, 2015)

I voted, and I got the video to play. Y'all just fucking suck.


----------



## medicchick (May 20, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I voted, and I got the video to play. Y'all just fucking suck.


Same here but it looks like voting is closed.  She was second when I voted.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> There's something very very wrong with you...


I think he pulled that out of his "personal amusement" stash....


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 20, 2015)

It closed at 2200 GMT + 12 last night.  Thanks those who did manage to vote in time.  There was videos on the page where you voted.


----------



## medicchick (May 20, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> Thanks those who did manage to vote in time.



Is there one winner per category?  I noticed there were a few different ones.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 20, 2015)

Yeah there was the beginner for girls just starting, intermediate for girls with a few lessons under their belts and open for instructors and girls who dance round poles a lot.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> Yeah there was the beginner for girls just starting, intermediate for girls with a few lessons under their belts and open for instructors and girls who dance round poles a lot.



Which category did you compete in?   I'm guessing the Open.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Teufel (May 20, 2015)

I found the video:


----------

